# why wont they fight?



## bettafighter (Aug 14, 2012)

so the other day i bought 2 male betta from walmart i put them together and they hit each other a couple times but no down and out fighting i am very disappointed in the siamese fighting fish at this point this was supposed to be the test run leading up to the friday night fish fights please you have all had alot of betta how can i promote aggression and get them to fight would putting more in the tank help with the fighting?


----------



## DiiQue (Jul 15, 2012)

They say if you stick your head in the toilet bowl for exactly 28.5secs (after someone uses it and before it is flushed) that this would promote some great fighting. Also, make sure you record yourself doing this and post it on youtube. I definitely would promote that video...


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

We do NOT condone fighting bettas here. Many of us believe it's a cruel sport. Why would you want to take two beautiful fish and make them kill each other?


----------



## Jully (Aug 7, 2012)

Excuse me, why would you buy two betta's to fight, they are living creatures like you, what if you were forced to fight someone, and were getting attacked when you do NOT want to, it's animal abuse if you do fight them which you can get in trouble for, they aren't "fun" to fight, it's horrible, and shows how sick you really are, you may think they are "fish" but really, they are a biotic, they live don't they so what gives you the right to fight them?

Please take your betta's back to walmart, or sell them they don't deserve a home like this.


----------



## PaintedOaksOki (Oct 6, 2011)

This in my opinion, is absolutely horrible! This is the worst thing you could do for a betta, in fact ANY fish. I consider this a form of cruelty to animals... PLEASE don't support this! They can rip eachother's fins off, and leave the other one half dead! How would you like to be laying on the ground, no legs, no arms, barely alive...

Once again please, don't support this!


----------



## DiiQue (Jul 15, 2012)

Guys, I think this guy just posted this knowing it would tick off a lot of people and is probably laughing with his buddies on the responses he is getting. Can this thread be closed and user banned?


----------



## MollyJean (Dec 29, 2009)

bettafighter said:


> so the other day i bought 2 male betta from walmart i put them together and they hit each other a couple times but no down and out fighting i am very disappointed in the siamese fighting fish at this point this was supposed to be the test run leading up to the friday night fish fights please you have all had alot of betta how can i promote aggression and get them to fight would putting more in the tank help with the fighting?


You're doing it all wrong. First you have to get two 10 gallon tanks, two heaters and two filters. Set up both tanks with lots of live plants and hiding places, cycle them both (it takes a month) and THEN put one fish in each tank. Feed them twice a day for the next 4-5 years and enjoy their company. Give them great names like Finley and Oscar and tell all your friends how awesome your fish are. If, after all of this, your fish aren't fighting each other from their separate tanks, you're doing everything right.


----------



## PaintedOaksOki (Oct 6, 2011)

DiiQue said:


> Guys, I think this guy just posted this knowing it would tick off a lot of people and is probably laughing with his buddies on the responses he is getting. Can this thread be closed and user banned?


YES please! I think he is, considering his location is 'your mom'


----------



## bettafighter (Aug 14, 2012)

no i in all seriousness think i have the only 2 betta that wont fight they are sitting in a 1/2 gal tank right now and just chilling its ridiculous


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

What's your problem? Do you have any idea that they're living beings? You must have a cold heart to make 2 creatures fight for themselves. Hardly anyone does fish fighting anymore. You must be pretty old to think that it's like what? The 1940's? You make me laugh.  I feel sorry for you. Any animal you must have faced was probably suffering. Good Day!


----------



## bettafighter (Aug 14, 2012)

hey i take care of my animals i already fed my betta today they have clean water and i take awesome care of my other animals i go running with my dog everyday we all get along great


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Then why do you let them fight? A .5 gallon is also too small anyway. And yes, we DO feed them.


----------



## MollyJean (Dec 29, 2009)

bettafighter said:


> hey i take care of my animals i already fed my betta today they have clean water and i take awesome care of my other animals i go running with my dog everyday we all get along great



Go running with your dog? Great.. he's got a dog, too. Bet he fights that as well. Someone ban this looser.


----------



## PaintedOaksOki (Oct 6, 2011)

+1 To what Lebron said!

If you had a heart, you'd look into what's right and actually get those fish in proper tanks! You should of left them at Walmart, they were better off there then with you... NOW if you have a mind (which idk if I'm too convinced about) you'd apologize for doing the wrong thing, and ACTUALLY give those guys proper tanks!


----------



## Jully (Aug 7, 2012)

If you want them to fight you have to get them:

Both of them need TWO 5 gallon tanks, live plants, gold pellets, clean water, a heater, and cycle the tank, do this for 2 years and they will be able to fight!


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Jully said:


> If you want them to fight you have to get them:
> 
> Both of them need TWO 5 gallon tanks, live plants, gold pellets, clean water, a heater, and cycle the tank, do this for 2 years and they will be able to fight!



No, make it in 5 YEARS. Not 2, they need more time to get ready. :roll:


----------



## PaintedOaksOki (Oct 6, 2011)

I'm pretty sure it's closer to 6, maybe seven years, before they will be ready to fight, I mean if you want good brawl, you better condition them to the best of your ability, I've heard frozen foods are good for conditioning.... but ONLY if you condition them for five years ATLEAST :roll:


----------



## Jully (Aug 7, 2012)

You know how sad it is to see them live in Walmart it is horrible, all they are in cups, with there filth sitting in there for months, no one adopts them and then they end up getting flushed even alive, or just die. Why would you want to fight them, these are gods creatures it's not fair to them, so you have a dog and you go running with him each day, why don't you fight your dog too? Your dog isn't any different to a fish, they are both living creatures and it is taken as animal abuse...If you get them a proper tank, they would love you, follow your finger, teach them tricks, and you would grow attached to them so they aren't exactly a 'fish' they are a friend, and if your going to treat them like that, take them back to Walmart, a child with a big heart might find one.


Walmart fish are S...I...C...K those poor betta's are SICK, that's why, they are starving, and probably have diseases [fish diseases] If you were to get them good water conditions, heater, filter, 5 gallon tanks, gravel, love, care, and much more they would be awesome. Healthy, and strong! Honestly, Walmart are better owners then you..


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Oh, yeah!! 6 years. If you want a BAD fight, you'll just put them together. They need A LOT of energy to get those pectoral fin slaps and those anal fin kicks. And then they need a few extra months to enjoy life before you make them fight to death. D:<


----------



## PaintedOaksOki (Oct 6, 2011)

Exactly :/ 

SERIOUSLY DUDE, fighting bettas is like fighting your dog, against another dog...


----------



## Jully (Aug 7, 2012)

+1 I forgot, 6 years, do this, they will have the coolest fight you will ever see! Just make sure they are in and have:

• A filter compatible for 5 gallons.
• A heater compatible for 5 gallons.
• Pretty soft gravel.
• Decorations, hiding spots.
• Live plants they are compatible to live with.
• Food: Blood worms for training treats [These will be good if you want to teach them how to fight] and of course some hikari gold pellets
• Love & care
• Floating toy, hand blown glass decoration which is a bubble that has a string and a fish floating on the bottom.

Do this for 6 years, and you will have the ultimate fighting fish you have seen. It worked for Peter chow.


----------



## MollyJean (Dec 29, 2009)

Oh, and walmart fish won't work. You need 100 dollar Thailand fish for fighting or all you're going to get is flapping fins. And with those expensive fish, it takes longer, 7 or 8 years.


----------



## Jully (Aug 7, 2012)

Molly awesome catch! That's so true!


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

+1. Make sure that they have their OWN tank. 1 fish per each tank. 
Hikari changed their ingredients and now it's full of cheap protein. -_- Get New Life Spectrum instead! Hardly has any cheaps and 1 pack lasts 10 YEARS!!


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Glad he is banned, I would way rather have an experienced person fighting then him, just because they know how to take care of bettas. But it is a cruel sport, anything that people do to manipulate animals is disgusting. Why doesn't he fight his dog too? Sick person...

Ps good fighters cost like $100+ (Aquabid)


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Yay! He is BANNED. But he's going to make them fight, anyway.  If only I could talk him off...


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

He's been banned, guys. I agree that it's probably some idiot who is bored and wanted to give himself and his buddies a good laugh. His e mail handle is pukepunk or punkpuke. Lol. I forgot which one. Lol


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Thanks DQ...I was just getting ready to post *"DON'T FEED THE TROLLS"* and maybe it would go away and look for food someplace else....laffs......


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

That's disgusting... Sorry I was rude... I REALLY hate animal fighting so I get carried away.


----------



## fairy74 (Jun 10, 2012)

Clearly this person is in need of attention...very sad,what a loser.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

No worries, Lebron. None of us here have any tolerance for this kind of crap. This kind of ranks up there with the betta recipes thread I removed about a year ago. Lol


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Actually, it's more of a macho contest. Betta's RARELY ever fight


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

OK. Thanks. It IS crap. Who would do such a thing? :'(
BETTA RECIPES?!?! >:O wth. <-- Sorry. Food out of Bettas? *puke*


----------



## fairy74 (Jun 10, 2012)

you just have to rise above the minority that are looking for a reaction..they have nothing better to do(im sure this person knows what a sad case he or she is).


----------



## cjayBetta (Jan 18, 2011)

Lol dont feed the trollz


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

This person just wanted a reaction from us.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Sick, and I most defenitely hope youre a troll.

BANNED HAHAHA :-D


----------



## inareverie85 (Apr 18, 2008)

"
Join Date: Aug 2012
Location: your mom
bettafighter's Posts "

He's a troll. Don't feed the trolls.


----------



## weaver72 (Jul 9, 2012)

Just reading the post about wanting to fight this beatiful betta's turned my stomach!What is wrong with some people,if the could do that to poor helpless animals of any type I sure wouldn't want them around me! They call them animals and us human.I think they got it backwards!!!


----------



## RandyTheBettaFish (Jul 11, 2012)

Omg what he said made me feel so sick...


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

xShainax said:


> Actually, it's more of a macho contest. Betta's RARELY ever fight


Lol wut. 

Bettas ALWAYS fight. Your average pet store fish and show fish can't fight for crap but they still try. Fighter bettas are trained killing machines.


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

MrVampire181 said:


> Lol wut.
> 
> Bettas ALWAYS fight. Your average pet store fish and show fish can't fight for crap but they still try. Fighter bettas are trained killing machines.


I've seen the way Buddha comes at my hand...
I can't imagine being another fish....

As adorable as he is, I wouldn't put it against him if he was a killer....

(I like that name for a betta, Killer xD)


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

bettafighter said:


> so the other day i bought 2 male betta from walmart i put them together and they hit each other a couple times but no down and out fighting i am very disappointed in the siamese fighting fish at this point this was supposed to be the test run leading up to the friday night fish fights please you have all had alot of betta how can i promote aggression and get them to fight would putting more in the tank help with the fighting?


Let me just say that i am going to REFRAIN from saying ALOT of rude not family-friendly things.

How cruel of you to do this. How CRUEL. Thats sad and sick you want to see bettas or any animal for that matter DIE and SUFFER. How horrible!

OUR BETTAS HERE ARE FAMILY MEMBERS NOT "TOOLS" FOR HUMAN AMUSEMENT.

I wonder how you would feel if we put you in a boxing cage with your worst enemy and said "fight to the death". 

You, have ruined my day:evil::evil::evil::evil::evil::evil::evil::twisted::twisted::twisted::twisted::twisted::twisted:


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

O wait..hes a TROLL? TROLL ALERT LOL!


----------



## GreyHounD (May 11, 2012)

I will tell you this!

If you have human rights! FISHES HAS ANIMAL RIGHTS! WHICH CAN LEAD YOU TO ANIMAL TORTURE! WHICH CAN LEAD YOU TO A FINE OR JAIL!

Man.. I pitty your betta.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Hold on, guys. I know you're upset but the guy has been banned.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

MrVampire181 said:


> Lol wut.
> 
> Bettas ALWAYS fight. Your average pet store fish and show fish can't fight for crap but they still try. Fighter bettas are trained killing machines.


+1. Even my old dude, Makoto would probably try to beat the daylight's out of any other male if he could.


----------



## gn3ranger (Jul 7, 2012)

what the heck? I HOPE that guy was really just trolling.


----------



## mursey (May 9, 2012)

bettafighter said:


> no i in all seriousness think i have the only 2 betta that wont fight they are sitting in a 1/2 gal tank right now and just chilling its ridiculous


----------



## mkayum (Jul 5, 2012)

Glad to know that he's banned. We don't have to deal with his trolling for now. Jeez...

I can't help but thinking about these poor bettas.


----------



## Pixielator (Jul 22, 2012)

I'm pretty sure he didn't even really have bettas. If you look at his second post, you can tell he was just trolling. If you were this person, and all of these people were jumping on you over something that you though was no big deal, in your second post, would you say a calm "Oh no, I really do have the bettas." OR would you desparately try to defend yourself? I think you'd try to defend yourself, which he did not do. He was just trying to convince everyone that he really did have the fish and that he was ready to fight them so that everyone would continue reacting. Plus how often is it that 2 male bettas don't try to attack eachother? He was lying. So everyone should calm down, theres no reason to be upset. Just some low life trying to ammuse himself.


----------



## KevinPham123 (Jul 24, 2012)

bettafighter said:


> so the other day i bought 2 male betta from walmart i put them together and they hit each other a couple times but no down and out fighting i am very disappointed in the siamese fighting fish at this point this was supposed to be the test run leading up to the friday night fish fights please you have all had alot of betta how can i promote aggression and get them to fight would putting more in the tank help with the fighting?


Troll :lol:


----------



## mursey (May 9, 2012)

definitely a troll. I get why losers do a lot of things but the trolling I still don't get. I mean you have to be seriously bored and a huge friendless, bored _____ to go online and pretend to say something stupid to get a reaction. I mean. . . that guy still really has no better options on how to spend his/her time? Wow. We shouldn't be angry, we should feel pity.


----------



## gn3ranger (Jul 7, 2012)

Also saw his Location lol def a troll.


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

What a turkey. Thanks for swinging the hammer DQ. I love the advice that was given to him tho. - you guys rock :thumbsup:


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

No problem.


----------



## katrina89 (Jul 16, 2012)

i think it was a fake or just an idiot i cant imagine anyone trying to fight them unless they are like 5 yrs old


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Please watch your language, guys.


----------

